# Who wants a BFP under their Christmas tree?!?!! Calling all December testers!



## MeganS0326

Howdy!

Looking for some fun ladies to while away the time until I test. Who wants to join me....


December 1st

December 2nd

December 3rd

December 4th

December 5th

December 6th

December 7th

Wish2BMom :hugs:

December 8th

December 9th

December 10th

December 11th

December 12th

December 13th

December 14th

December 15th

December 16th

EverythingXd :hugs: 

December 17th

TaeBoMama :hugs: 

December 18th

kakae

December 19th

December 20th

tcp :bfp: :happydance:
Chole1026

December 21st

elliecain :hugs: 

December 22nd

December 23rd

December 24th

December 25th

MeganS0326 :bfp: :happydance:
alihill1109 :bfp: :happydance:

December 26th

Vonn :hugs:

December 27th

December 28th

December 29th

December 30th

December 31st

Mdc :hugs:

Cheerleaders

AliBiz
Praying4no2​

Good luck and lots of baby dust to us all!!!!


.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm in, finally! beta after a 1-embie IVF transfer is 12/7 (also my bday)! thanks for setting this up!


----------



## elliecain

Thank you for this. I'll be testing on 21st December and not before!!!


----------



## MeganS0326

Welcome, ladies! So nice to have you here! I hope we get tons of December BFP's!!! I will get you both added to the list. 

Wish, how long after the transfer will you be able to test? Should I add you for the 7th or a few days after that?? What a great B-day present!! I hope your little embie is super sticky!!


----------



## elliecain

I think the 7th is blood testing day for Wish, the embie is in and nestling down right now!! xx


----------



## MeganS0326

I'm such a dork. I totally missed that she said beta. Lol. I'll get it added once I get back to the computer. Hope y'all are having a great day!!!


----------



## elliecain

Don't worry, I missed it too at first and only understood because I knew when she had the transfer! 

I'm just hanging out on CD2, with the heaviest period known to womankind... I guess my plan of taking baby aspirin to thicken my lining last month might have worked! Let's hope it lasts for at least 4 days of proper bleeding. Never thought I'd be hoping for a heavy, long-lasting period!!!


----------



## MeganS0326

CD8 here. I O super late (like CD20 at the earliest) so unless the Soy moves that up I'm in for a super long wait. :coffee: I never knew that was what baby aspirin was for. I hope it works. Sorry for the mixed blessing of a heavy period. I had one of the heaviest ones I've ever had just stopped a few days ago. But mine are never light so I don't think I have a lining issue. Tomorrow is my last day of Soy. I'm really hoping it works. DH's birthday is on the 22nd and I would really like to give him a BFP as a birthday/Christmas present.


----------



## Wish2BMom

haha sorry to throw the IVF jargon at you!! haha yep, blood test is on 12/7. 

Good luck to you both! can't even wish swift AFs to you b/c we don't really want that. I'm glad it looks like your lining thickened, ellie! small wins!


----------



## praying4no2

Hi ladies. I'm in for December 24. Hopeful but will try not to think k about it all month. This will be month six. For those of you over 35, how long did you wait before seeking assistance? I already have one child, age 7 and my DH sperm analysis was normal. I don't think anything is wrong with me. Just not sure what to do.


----------



## Wish2BMom

After 35 you only need to wait 6 months before seeking help. I waited a year bc I'm Ms Optimist and wish I'd gone earlier. I'm rounding the corner of 2yrs now...


----------



## elliecain

In the UK they say seek help after 6 months if over 35. I did but then got a bfp before seeing anyone so called it all off. Then it was a chemical and I had to start the whole process again, but I waited another month or so. Coming up for a year ttc now and I'll be 39 in 6 months... If I were you, I'd start the process now, because it can take a while to actually get anywhere with it.


----------



## MeganS0326

Welcome, praying! Good luck this cycle!! Maybe you won't need worry about going for help because Santa will bring you a big old BFP!! As the other girls said though, I would go and see someone after 6 months.


----------



## alihill1109

Hello! Please add me to test on December 25th! 
Maybe I'll get a BFP for Christmas this year. 

Best of luck to you all!


----------



## Mdc

Can I join? Still waiting for AF but I am thinking I will test on the 31st. I am doing my first medicated IUI so not sure if it will bump up my O date. 

As for fertility testing I would start at least the blood work to get started (cd3 and 21 labs). The whole process of testing take likely a couple months from start to finish. So if you get a BFP in the process it is just an extra surprise.


----------



## MeganS0326

Welcome ladies!!

alihill, it looks like we are testing buddies on Christmas!! FX!!

Mdc, good luck with your IUI! I hope you get a New Years Eve surprise!!


.


----------



## AliBiz

Really want to join you but still waiting for October's cycle to get is act together and finish...


----------



## MeganS0326

Hi AliBiz!! I'll add you as a cheerleader until you get a December testing date! Hopefully your cycle gets back on track!


----------



## AliBiz

Thank you. ...fingers crossed it will be soon


----------



## Mdc

Ali, I hear you too. Waiting for the witch to show. Never thought I would be so ready for her.


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi ladies, please may I join?

I had DS1 at 35, DS2 at 37 and I'm now TTC #3 at 40! I have had a bit of bad luck this year with an ectopic in Jan (lost an ovary so I'm firing on one cylinder now haha!), then a MMC at nearly 12 weeks in June.

I am on CD11 today and due to O any time now so I reckon I'll be AF or testing around 16th.

Good luck ladies :thumbup:


----------



## MeganS0326

Welcome, EverythingXd!! So sorry for both of your losses this year. FX you get a BFP this month!


----------



## MeganS0326

Only 5 more days until our first tester!!! :happydance: Hopefully we will start the month off right with a BFP!!!

Wish2BMom, any symptoms??


----------



## kakae

Hi ladies, can I join? 

Will be testing on the 18th, AF due on the 17th so fingers and toes crossed she doesn't make an appearance.


----------



## MeganS0326

Hello and welcome, kakae!!! FX af stays far far away!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hahaha - the pressure!!

no, not really - sore left boob but only very slightly when I press on it. And a little twinge/niggle on my left side, where they transferred the embie. No cramping or super sore boobs like last time, but I know (GAH I KNOW!) that each time is different, so I'm trying to keep any negativity at bay. But also trying to remain realistic.

I'm sorry! I wish I had juicier symptoms to share!


----------



## alihill1109

would be the best gift ever! FX for you too!


----------



## MeganS0326

Thanks for indulging me. Lol. I have to live vicariously through y'all cause it takes me forever to O. I think little to no symptoms is a good thing. With DS the only symptoms I had was a little bit of cramping. Sending positive thoughts your way!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you! I hope so, but I really wish that our pee would turn green or something obvious!!
And though it would be kismet to get a BFP on my bday on Monday, I called the docs to see if I could safely test on Saturday and they said yes, but not to be discouraged if I got a BFN. I'll be 12dp2dt, which is 14dpo. I'm thinking at 14dpo, if I got a BFN, it's a BFN. But still, I get to test early!
I'm still wondering if I will or not - would just be so cool to get a BFP on my bday. And then, if things all went well (and I always get in trouble when I fantasize like this) - I would announce to my parents on my mom's bday in Feb!

no pressure, little embie, but you would make lots of people VERY happy!


----------



## MeganS0326

Green pee would be awesome. Think of the money we would save on HPTs. :haha: I'm a POAS aholic and I'm pretty sure I've never made it anywhere close to 14dpo to test. I usually have to make myself hold out at 6 or 7 dpo. I do agree that it would be pretty cool to get a birthday BFP though. I'm really hoping that I get a Christmas BFP or maybe for DH's birthday on the 22nd. I guess it all depends on when I O and catch that eggie!! PMA all the way!!!


----------



## praying4no2

Hi ladies. Had a successful polyp removal procedure today. We are taking a break from ttc this cycle. Will still be checking in with you. Feels nice to take a break from temping and POAS!


----------



## TaeBoMama

I'd love to join you ladies! If I get a BFP it will be a miracle, since I recently received an AMH test result of 0.34...which is really bad (showing low ovarian reserve). But I'm trusting in a God for a miracle! :thumbup:

Test date is Dec 17th. 

Best wishes to you all!


----------



## AliBiz

AF finally showed this morning &#128515; ....can't tell you how relieved I am. Although I'm not sure if I'lol get to test in December so I'll confirm a date when I've OV


----------



## Wish2BMom

love your avatar, TaeBo! hahaha
good luck to you - I have low AMH as well - we're doing IVF bc of it.


----------



## tcp

Hi - I'm a newbie and would love to join you! I'm 37, DH is 38, and we are TTC #1. Have been trying for about 3 months. Hoping to test around December 20!


----------



## Mdc

Wow so many new faces is month. Awesome! Hopefully this means a whole lot of new BFPs. 

Wish, is being shy....I know this is her month!

Afm, FINALLY after six months my first period. Never though I would be so excited for cramps :rofl: I trusted that my doc was doing the right thing, but man being patient is not my strong suit.


----------



## Wish2BMom

WOOHOO for AF, mdc! FINALLY!!!


----------



## MeganS0326

Whew! Lots to catch up on...


Praying4no2 - Glad the procedure was successful! Sorry about having to take a break this month. I'll move you to the cheerleader section!

TaeBoMama - Welcome!! Sorry to hear about your low AMH. Will you be looking into any fertility treatments or are you going it all natural? I truly hop God does bring you a miracle soon!!

AliBiz - Yay for AF! Keep me posted on a December testing date!!

tcp - Welcome!! FX for a nice sticky December BFP for you!!

mdc - Yay for AF, too! Let me know if you need your test date adjusted. I hope you are right and December is jam packed with BFP's!!

AFM - :sex: :sex: :sex: :coffee:


----------



## tcp

Thank you for the welcome! I'm excited to join this group and hopefully see lots of BFPs this month!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

BFN this morning so I'm out. Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## tcp

I'm sorry, Wish - fx for next month!!!


----------



## alihill1109

I'm so sorry wish :( all Fx for you next month.


----------



## MeganS0326

:hugs: Wish


----------



## TaeBoMama

MeganS0326 said:


> Whew! Lots to catch up on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TaeBoMama - Welcome!! Sorry to hear about your low AMH. Will you be looking into any fertility treatments or are you going it all natural? I truly hop God does bring you a miracle soon!!

Thank you for the welcome! :flower: 

I plan on doing this the natural way...or mostly, as my GYN prescribed Clomid for my current cycle. And if this doesn't work I may buy some Femara online (without a prescription....shhh). :haha: My doctor refused to prescribe Famara/Letrozole because it is "off label." So I may have to take things into my own hands. Tomorrow I will be going to the lab for my day 21 Progesterone test. 

How are the rest of you ladies doing this cycle, so far? Any fertility tricks up your sleeve for this cycle?


----------



## tcp

I finally got a positive OPK today, so we're getting to work over here! We're trying to BD everyday over my fertile period this cycle instead of every other day - hopefully that will do the trick!


----------



## TaeBoMama

tcp said:


> I finally got a positive OPK today, so we're getting to work over here! We're trying to BD everyday over my fertile period this cycle instead of every other day - hopefully that will do the trick!

Get busy! :happydance:


----------



## MeganS0326

TaeBoMama said:


> MeganS0326 said:
> 
> 
> Whew! Lots to catch up on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TaeBoMama - Welcome!! Sorry to hear about your low AMH. Will you be looking into any fertility treatments or are you going it all natural? I truly hop God does bring you a miracle soon!!
> 
> Thank you for the welcome! :flower:
> 
> I plan on doing this the natural way...or mostly, as my GYN prescribed Clomid for my current cycle. And if this doesn't work I may buy some Femara online (without a prescription....shhh). :haha: My doctor refused to prescribe Famara/Letrozole because it is "off label." So I may have to take things into my own hands. Tomorrow I will be going to the lab for my day 21 Progesterone test.
> 
> How are the rest of you ladies doing this cycle, so far? Any fertility tricks up your sleeve for this cycle?Click to expand...


Where can you get Femara without a Rx? Is it safe? Good luck with the Clomid. I hope it does the trick!!


----------



## elliecain

tcp said:


> I finally got a positive OPK today, so we're getting to work over here! We're trying to BD everyday over my fertile period this cycle instead of every other day - hopefully that will do the trick!

This is exactly the same! I had a positive opk yesterday too and we are going for every fertile day this cycle. If I had gone by temps, I'd have missed ovulation because I had 2 random high temps and thought I must have ovulated early. But I was also aware of no ewcm or opk+ so I crossed my fingers and we continued with bding. Yesterday I got both the opk+ and a load of ewcm so we bded again last night and today I had a temp dip, so expecting ovulation today! One last bd tonight and I feel like this is the best chance yet. Will be O-3, O-2, O-1 and O. Can't get better :) Coupled with finally meeting a fertility consultant and getting test results for us both on Thursday, I'm sure this is it... Last time I had a consultant appointment set up, I got my bfp (turned out to be cp) so it is like my body says "I might as well behave since it'll happen now anyway"!!


----------



## tcp

Congrats on the positive OPK! They feel good, don't they? Like at least something is working!


----------



## praying4no2

Good luck on all the Christmas BFPs!


----------



## Mdc

Wish, big hugs!

Tcp, get busy :winkwink:

Ellie, wow that inning is excellent!

Praying, how long until you get to start trying again?

Good luck to others out there. 

Crazy busy work week wing travel, but excited to be heading home. I take my last dose of clomid and the. IUI next week. So excited! Feels like it has been forever since my last TWW. All this patience has to pay off right? Well at least in my head it should. :haha:


----------



## MeganS0326

Hoping your patience is rewarded with the biggest BFP, Mdc! 

This month seems to be dragging for me. Still waiting to O. :coffee:


----------



## alihill1109

Ugh me too MeganS! I think I probably will tomorrow or Sunday, hopefully. Still wanting to get that Christmas day BFP!

All fx for you too, hope it happens soon. Come on eggies!


----------



## Vonn

Hi, all! Megan, could you please add me in for Dec 26? My final IUI is tomorrow, so that puts me in line for a Christmas BFP, right?!?!?! 

:dust: to all!


----------



## MeganS0326

Yay, Vonn! So happy to have you on the thread! I truly hope that you get a beautiful BFP for Christmas. I will get you added!

alihill1109 , I too hope both of our eggies cooperate soon. My chart is crazy though. I've been waking at weird times. I may have already O'd. I guess time will tell.


----------



## praying4no2

Mdc said:


> Wish, big hugs!
> 
> Tcp, get busy :winkwink:
> 
> Ellie, wow that inning is excellent!
> 
> Praying, how long until you get to start trying again?
> 
> Good luck to others out there.
> 
> Crazy busy work week wing travel, but excited to be heading home. I take my last dose of clomid and the. IUI next week. So excited! Feels like it has been forever since my last TWW. All this patience has to pay off right? Well at least in my head it should. :haha:

January Mdc. Good luck on your IUI!


----------



## tcp

Looks like there will be a lot of testing coming up next week - fxed for a bunch of BFPs! 

I'm definitely beat from all the BDing we did this week - if it doesn't take this month, I think we'll go back to every other day next month. Every day was just too much for us - DH was pretty beat too and one night I don't think anything much even came out, he was too depleted! Sorry if that's TMI. FF says I O'd on December 9 so a test date of December 20 may be optimistic - but I probably won't be able to wait much longer anyway.

MDC and Vonn - hope the IUIs went/go well! And I hope everyone else has fun BDing. Here's to the Christmas TWW!


----------



## kakae

Hey ladies, how are you all? I started the month with such good intentions of bding everyday and then life laughed at my plan and I didn't even DTD during my fertile week! Life got in the way in a big way and the last time.we dtd was on cd12, I was having ewcm and I have regular cycles so hopefully I ovulated two days later and those wee spermies were there waiting! 

What a freaking long month though huh?? Time seriously just stops and every day feels like a week. Have we got any bfps yet? Fingers crossed for you all :)


----------



## Mdc

Megan and Ali, I hope you O (or Megan hope you already did) soon. I never know which is worst. Waiting for O or the TWW. Although I guess it is really what ever stage I am in I always want the other. :haha:

Vonn, good luck this month, and I hope you IUI went well!

Tcp, every day?! You both are champs. I think we only managed that one month, and swiftly gave that up for EOD. 

Kakae, sorry your BD schedule was not what you wanted it to be. You never know, with EWCM the little spermies may just be chilling waiting for the little eggie.

So I am on official O watch finally! I am using the cheapies POAS for the first time and the plan is to use they a couple times a day. So nervous to use them, and miss O. I used to use the digis, but the RE said to switch to the others ones. I will likely use the digi as a back up when I think I am positive. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## alihill1109

Hi all!
Megan, I hope you did O! Hopefully your chart (or a pos HPT, of course..) will give you an idea soon if you did. 

TCP - I hear you on the copious BD - we tried every day fertile day this cycle and we're both looking forward to a break, geez. We may try EOD next cycle too. You're so close to your testing date..good luck! 

Vonn - you know I've got all my fx for you girl! So hoping that this is your lucky cycle :)

Mdc - it does seem like you're always waiting for something, doesn't it? haha. I love the cheapie opks, I use them in tandem with my fertility monitor. I usually test around 2 - 3x a day when I know it's getting close. Hope you O soon :)

I did finally O this weekend (thankfully, was really painful this time, ugh. ) So safely in the TWW, will be waiting until xmas to test. I usually have a 10 - 11 LP so I might know before then if AF arrives. 

All the best and tons of baby dust to everyone !!


----------



## MeganS0326

Well, according to FF I am 5dpo. I'm not sure that I trust it though as my temps have been a little wacky. My plan is to keep BD'ing just in case. I've been burned by false crosshairs before.


----------



## EverythingXd

I'm out ladies. AF started for me stupid early at 8dpo :wacko: I was off the forum for a few days sulking! 

Best of luck to everyone still waiting to test :thumbup:


----------



## MeganS0326

:hugs: EverythingXd!! FX for a January BFP for you!


----------



## kakae

Oh man, is it definitely AF? Not implantation? Fingers crossed for next month.

AFM AF is due tomorrow, haven't had spotting yet. Haven't tested either. But now I've said out loud that I haven't spotted I will in a couple of hours lol


----------



## Chole1026

Hi ladies! If like to join the thread! I will probably start testing on dec 20th if I can hold out! Dh and I recently started TTC so I'm still trying to figure everything out. I'm pretty sure I have a short LP so I'm not sure if I'll get a bfp anytime soon until I can figure out how to lengthen it. Fx for everyone!


----------



## TaeBoMama

Well, you can count me out. Temps dropped yesterday and this morning, so I wasn't surprised when AF showed up today. I was really hopeful this cycle, as my doctor said, "you had a really good ovulation," based on my day 21 Progesterone test. She's prescribed another round of Clomid, so hopefully this is my lucky cycle. 

Sorry to all you ladies who got caught by the witch (better luck this cycle!) Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## MeganS0326

Darn it, TaeBo! I'm so sorry that stupid witch got you!! FX next cycle is your lucky one!!

Welcome Chole!! FX you get a Christmas BFP!! I wish I had a suggestion on how to lengthen LP but mine is on the short side of normal so I've never looked into it. Hopefully someone can give advice!!


----------



## tcp

So sorry, EverythingXed and TaeBo! Hugs, I know it's rough.

Things aren't looking too good for me either. Long story short, I've been having some weird abdominal and back pain for almost two weeks, since before I even O'ed. At first I thought it might be O pain, then I convinced myself it was muscular. It got bad Monday night so I went to the doctor on Tuesday. When she pushed on my stomach, it was pretty clear it's not muscular. As soon as I told her we were TTC, she immediately thought it might be ectopic (although I think that's pretty unlikely, since the pain started before I even O'd). She also mentioned it could be my gall bladder or an ovarian cyst. So anyway, she did blood tests on Tuesday, including a pregnancy test, which was a BFN - again, probably too early to even show on a blood test, since I may not even have implanted by then, but it was still discouraging. Going back for more tests today and she may order an ultrasound. So...even if I could have gotten pregnant this month it's not looking good as there's clearly something else going on that's probably not making it very hospitable for a bean. And even if a bean could take hold, I may need some treatment for whatever is the problem, which probably won't be pregnancy-friendly.

Sorry for all the info, but feeling the need for a place to air all this out. DH is the only one who knows we're trying, and I'm having all sorts of anxiety about what's going on, so I need a place to vent!


----------



## alihill1109

I'm so sorry to hear this TCP - I sincerely hope for you that your Dr's can figure it out quickly, that it's nothing too serious, and you'll be back to normal soon :(


----------



## Mdc

Everything and tae, sorry about the witch. 

Tcp, I hope you get some answers ASAP and I hope it is nothing big. It is so frustrating when other things get in the way of ttc. 

Chloe, how long is your usual LP? Have you tried B complex?

Afm :coffee: ugh...cd14 and no sign of O. I usually O around cd16, but wanted this month to be earlier. For those that use cheapie opks, how long after you start to get a second line does it turn positive for you? Called the RN bc they will want to do a scan and maybe trigger tomorrow for IUI on sat. So I guess either way it will be here soon.


----------



## alihill1109

Hi mdc - 
I use the cheapie opks and I always have a faint line for several days before I O. The last two cycles though, I could see a stronger line coming up almost right away (although still not positive ) when I would test in the morning (my fertility monitor would still say "high"). I test again in the afternoon and once more before bed, and it was usually positive by bedtime or the next morning&#8230;when it's really positive, you'll see the line come up right away (at least, I do.)
So I guess it just depends on how fast your test line is coming up and how dark it really is. I would say you're probably going to O in the next two days . But maybe it won't matter if they trigger you anyhow&#8230;

anyhow, best of luck to you with your IUI!! All fx for you!

:dust:


----------



## MeganS0326

tcp - I'm so sorry you are having these pains. How scary! I hope everything gets sorted out soon. Keep us updated.

Mdc - I hope you O soon. Do they not monitor you for O when you are going through an IUI cycle? Is this your first time on Clomid? I have everything crossed that you catch that eggie this month!!

AFM - 9dpo today. I took an IC yesterday and it was a blazing BFN. I know it's early but it was still a little crushing. My temp took a nose dive (below cover line) yesterday and is back up today. My hope is that was an implantation dip but my temps are super weird this cycle so who knows. FX for all you ladies still waiting to test this month!!


----------



## tcp

MDC - I hope you O'd and that IUI goes great!

Megan - I'm definitely not counting you out, it's still very early!

AFM, things are getting exciting and confusing...I think I have a BFP but I am having a hard time getting excited about it because of my ongoing abdominal pain! Here's the story - my HCG at my Tuesday doctor appointment was less than 5 (they didn't give me an exact number, just <5, which is considered not pregnant). When she tested me again on Thursday, my HCG was 13 - I couldn't believe it. My doctor considers 13 inconclusive for pregnancy and is testing me again tomorrow to see if it's rising - but of course I took HPTs and got a pretty faint squinter yesterday but I think a pretty clear line today!

I think my doctor (general family practice practitioner, not an OB/GYN) thinks its an ectopic pregnancy, but it seems like it would be way too early to feel ectopic pain? Plus, I started feeling pain before I even O'd! I did have an ultrasound yesterday to look for gallstones, but there weren't any gallstones. I'm so confused...and scared...and to complicate things, we're supposed to fly across the country on Sunday! Meanwhile, my right side still hurts...

If anyone has any experience with ectopics, or has any idea of what's going on with me, I'd love to hear!


----------



## MeganS0326

tcp - I'm so sorry you are having to go through this pain and uncertainty. I'm praying this ends in a healthy pregnancy for you. I have no personal experience with ectopic pregnancy but from what I've read, I think you would get pain later on (like 6 weeks or so) and that beta numbers can be erratic (down then up). This doesn't sound like what you are going through, but I'm no doctor. Please keep us updated! :hugs:


----------



## tcp

Thanks, Megan - I really appreciate it - I'm so grateful for this site and all the supportive women on it! And what I've read seems to match up with what you have. Today's blood draw showed an HCG of 60, so my doctor said she is "cautiously hopeful" and feels like it may be a viable pregnancy. I'm headed out of town tomorrow and won't be able to see my doctor until after the holiday. Hopefully nothing bad happens between now and then and I'll try not to worry too much and instead be able to enjoy the BFP!

I hope everyone else is doing well and that we are gearing up for more Christmas BFPs!


----------



## praying4no2

tcp said:


> Thanks, Megan - I really appreciate it - I'm so grateful for this site and all the supportive women on it! And what I've read seems to match up with what you have. Today's blood draw showed an HCG of 60, so my doctor said she is "cautiously hopeful" and feels like it may be a viable pregnancy. I'm headed out of town tomorrow and won't be able to see my doctor until after the holiday. Hopefully nothing bad happens between now and then and I'll try not to worry too much and instead be able to enjoy the BFP!
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well and that we are gearing up for more Christmas BFPs!

I hope everything goes well for you TCP. Fingers crossed.


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi TCP, congratulations! :flower: I had an ectopic but was unaware until my ovary ruptured at 6 wks gestation, no pain prior to that. HCG usually rises slowly with an ectopic so fingers crossed you have a normal viable pregnancy, and your pain is unrelated or just stretching pains x


----------



## Vonn

Tcp--congrats on the pregnancy, I hope things progress perfectly and you can enjoy the holidays as a pg mama!! 

December's first BFP! GL to everyone else. I am halfway through my TWW after my IUI. No real symptoms to date...


----------



## tcp

Thanks, all. It turns out it is pretty easy to go to a Lab and get an HCG test for not too much money, so I'll be able to check the levels again this week even though I'm out of state and can't go to my doctor. I'm starting to let myself get excited, although my anxiety will keep that from getting too out of control!

EverythingXd - Thanks for sharing your experience, it really helped a lot. I hope next month is your month.

Vonn - keep us posted. I'm very hopeful this IUI is it for you.

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## MeganS0326

tcp - keep us posted on your beta results!! FX it is nothing but good news from here on out. Are you still having that pain?

Vonn - FX that your IUI caught that eggie!!

AFM - 12dpo today. Really scared to test. I took a blue dye test at 10dpo that I swear has a faint line but it is so faint I keep going back and forth on if it's just the antibody strip or has color. Nowhere near getting excited about it. I know blue dye are notorious for false hope. I had hoped to have a BFP by tomorrow as it is DH's birthday and I wanted to wrap the test up as a present for him. Should I test??


----------



## elliecain

Looking at your chart, yes!!! If my temps looked like yours, I'd be feeling a lot more optimistic... FX xx


----------



## Vonn

Megan--your chart really turned around! Test, test, test!!!!


----------



## Mdc

Tcp, congratulations and I hope your betas keep climbing!

Megan, oh I would totally test if I were you. Best of luck!

Vonn, ohhh...the juicy part of the tww. Hopefully you will get some great symptoms soon. Will you test before the beta results?

Hi everyone else.

Afm, my opks have stalled and I do not understand by my temp dropped this morning (I usually get a dip before O). Cd18 for me so I am late O'ing. Hopefully my us in a couple hours will show some great progress, but now I am so confused. Anyone on here tried clomid and it prolonged O? Dr. Google says it is a possibility, but not sure if anyone has had that experience here. Fingers crossed that all is on track.


----------



## MeganS0326

Thanks, ladies! Well I tested and it was a BFN. Super bummed. Guess I'm just waiting on AF at this point. :cry:

Mdc - I did 4 rounds of clomid when we were TTC DS; however, I won't be much help to you. I O late in my cycle if at all due to the PCOS so if anything it brought it forward. I hope your US today sheds light on what is happening. :thumbup:


----------



## elliecain

12dpo is still early. You are not out yet. I had a bfn on 12dpo too, but trying to keep the faith. I'm 13dpo today and AF due tomorrow... If no AF tomorrow, I'm going to test again on Wednesday.

In August, my bfp on 15dpo (first test) was really faint. I'd definitely have had a bfn 3 days before.


----------



## Mdc

Good luck Megan and still plenty of time!

Ugh, cycle cancelled bc no O. Weird I O'd fine right up to the mc and haven't since (mostly because of the drugs they started me on but still). Starting Provera to reboot and start again. I am going to keep cheering everyone on and I will start a Jan thread next week. 

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## MeganS0326

:hugs: Mdc! FX next cycle is your lucky one!


----------



## tcp

MDC - I'm sorry your body didn't cooperate with you this month. FX'd for next month!

Megan - I think Ellie's right - 12DPO is early! It's not over until AF shows. I'm not giving up hope for you!

I am scheduled to get another HCG test tomorrow afternoon. I am still having the pain on my upper right side, it was kind of bad last night but not too bad today. I think I'm also getting the stretching pain, that's lower down and definitely different than what I've had the last couple weeks. It feels closer to menstrual cramps. Hopefully that's all normal.

Vonn - any symptoms at all?


----------



## Vonn

Tcp--how confusing to have all sorts of different pains going on. The ones down low def sound like pg cramping & stretching. I hope they stick around but the upper right side pains should scram! I hope the hcg result is confirming of good things tomorrow.:baby:

Mdc--what a cruel trick, I'm so sorry that ov has not happened. That clomid can do all sorts of mean tricks, hopefully next cycle things get back on track! :hugs:

Ellie & Megan--I'll be watching the next couple days to see you both get your BFPs! Here's hoping!:thumbup:

AFM--a few nights ago I had a strong abdominal/uterine pain that woke me up and kind of flashed through, then was gone. Probably just a weird pain, but that's the closest to a symptom. I really believe the only reason I am hopeful is because of the holiday & how perfect it would be to have a "Christmas wish" come true. Super corny and not realistic! Neither of those characteristics are me, which just proves how crazy this ttc process can make us!:wacko:


----------



## elliecain

I'm out, my Christmas miracle wasn't destined to happen.


----------



## tcp

Ellie, I am so so sorry. Hugs and more hugs.


----------



## MeganS0326

Vonn - I have everything crossed you get your "Christmas wish"! Hopefully that quick pain was a good sign of things to come.

elliecain - so sorry that stupid witch got you. Hope you get your BFP in January!

AFM - I'm not testing today. To bummed out by yesterday's BFN. Today is DH's birthday. We actually got a sitter so we can go to a nice dinner. DS is 20 months and I can count on one hand the number of times we've had a sitter so this is a big deal for us! Super excited!


----------



## MeganS0326

Merry Christmas, ladies!!! I hope Santa was good to everyone!:xmas6:

According to FF I'm 16dpo today but I'm still getting BFN's. I think FF is wrong and I didn't O until CD30 which would mean I'm really only 8dpo. If that is the case I'm not holding out much hope for a BFP this cycle because our BD timing stunk. I have a feeling I'm going to be joining the January thread soon.

Alihill1109 - Any news?? FX FX FX

Vonn - Any news? Have you done any early testing or are you waiting for tomorrow?


----------



## Vonn

I'm out, got AF on Christmas Day... Moving on to IVF in the next few months.

Megan--your chart looks AMAZING!!:test::dust:


----------



## alihill1109

Hi all - well, I have no idea! I did test on Christmas day and got a BFN, but used a First Response Gold Digital - which apparently are not the best (I only found this out later&#8230;) So I thought I was out and treated myself to a few glasses of wine. 
However..today I am 17 dpo and no AF in sight. My normal LP is 10 - 12 days, and has never been longer than that. My boobs are sore and I have some light cramping and I'm really tired. I told my DH that we would wait until tomorrow to test again so there was no ambiguity! Truthfully, though, I'm nervous to test again and get a BFN as this seems to be the closest I've gotten to getting a BFP. 
I also kept the negative digi test, and after reading today that a lot of people got false negatives on them, I opened it up and found two clear pink lines. I know that you're not supposed to look at these after 10 minutes, but it was as clear as day, no squinting needed. But I can't rely on this, I know it :) 

I'll update tomorrow. 

Vonn - I'm so sorry to hear that AF arrived on xmas day. Ugh, what a rotten gift. I really hope the IVF works for you!

Ellie - All fingers crossed for you that Jan will be your lucky month. 

Megan - You never know! As long as AF hasn't arrived, I think you're still in the game!


----------



## elliecain

Did you definitely ovulate when you think? The only reason I've been late with AF when not pregnant was when I ovulated late.
I took a bfn apart after 36 hours 2 months ago and it had 2 lines but I wasn't pregnant. Apparently some tests are renowned for it. Then again, you are well past normal lp length. Can you get a beta done?

Just wondering... Is there a January testing thread yet?


----------



## MeganS0326

Vonn - So sorry that AF showed her ugly face on Christmas! :hugs: FX that IVF does the trick. Are you going right into the IVF process?

alihill1109 - I'm excited to see how your next test turns out. I think that most digital test are not sensitive at all. Also, you should never crack open a digi. They always have two lines on the inside. FX FX FX

elliecain - I think someone mentioned a few pages back that they were going to start a January page but no one every put a link in this thread. I tried to look for one but didn't see it. If someone wants to start it that would be awesome, I'm sure I'll be there soon. 

AFM, I haven't tested in a few days. We've had house guests on and off for the past few days and my DS has been sick so I just haven't had time. Still no sign of AF.


----------



## alihill1109

ellecain - yes, I'm certain of when I ovulated - I use opk's, bbt chart, and have a clear blue fertility monitor (I really like to track things, haha.) I can also feel it, especially on clomid - really not that comfortable for me for a few days. I'll get a beta done if tomorrow's test is negative and AF hasn't shown up, as this is highly unusual for me. 

And yes - I know I can't rely on that digi test at all :) I've got a package of the regular FRER's and a Clearblue Digitial so hopefully between those two I'll have a good reliable answer! 

Megan - looking forward to hearing about the next few days for you! fx!


----------



## elliecain

So exciting! I've got my fingers crossed for both of you xx


----------



## MeganS0326

So, I kept thinking about Vonn's post today that my chart looked amazing so I figured I would test to get it off my mind. I took the test at a really inopportune time so I didn't get to see the results. When I came back hours later there was a pink line!!! I've used these cheap tests for months now and haven't had an evap on them yet so that got me super excited so I tested again and there was a second line that popped up right away!!! I'm so excited you guys!!! Here is a pic of the second test.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## JJay

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay Megan that's fantastic news! Congratulations and happy sober new year! 

Dimmu started a thread over in pregnancy over 35 - hope to see you there. 

Fingers crossed for lots more lovely BFPs


----------



## elliecain

Congratulations Megan xxx


----------



## tcp

Yay Megan!!!!!!! That is awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alihill1109

Yay!!!! Congrats Megan!!!

I also got my BFP this morning!! I still can't quite believe it. 

all FX for everyone trying in 2016 :)


----------



## JJay

Congratulations Alihill! :) hope to see you in the pregnancy forum too X


----------



## Vonn

OMG!!! Megan and Ali both got :bfp:s! What a way to end 2015! Ladies, I am beyond thrilled for you. I wish you both a happy and healthy nine months. :cloud9:


----------



## MeganS0326

Congrats, Ali!!!!! So exciting!! We can be bump buddies!!

Thank you for all the love ladies! I'm a BandB addict so I'll be stalking along to see you all get your BFP's too!!


----------



## tcp

Congrats Ali! December is ending with a bang!!!


----------



## alihill1109

Thank you everyone! I'm still not quite believing it's true (but the nausea is telling me otherwise, lol)

Thanks for the info Jjay - I'll see you ladies on the other forum :) 

Megan - yes, bump buddies!! Perfect!


----------



## EverythingXd

Congratulations Megan and Ali!! Very exciting news, wishing you both a very happy and healthy 9 months :cloud9::happydance: x


----------



## EverythingXd

Congratulations Megan and Ali!! Very exciting news, wishing you both a very happy and healthy 9 months :cloud9::happydance: x


----------



## Mdc

:wohoo: Megan and Ali!!!!! I will set up a Jan thread so we can keep this going unless I see another one is started.


----------



## praying4no2

Congrats Megan and Ali. Wonderful news! Have a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## elliecain

Just seen Mdc's January testing thread. Here's the link, just in case others are wondering!


----------

